# redirected to a website, twice so far.........



## bob1961 (Jun 1, 2010)

here is the problem i have had twice in two days....i'm in a thread and when done reading it i click on "FORUM" in the tan strip under the smoking meat forum.com icon picture marked in red i took a print screen of....








it took me to a poker site today at www.winpalace.com , but i don't remember the one from yesterday cause i thought i did something wrong....but today i know i clicked on what i framed in red....has anyone else reported this problem, i haven't seen it posted before i did this thread....last night i ran a spyware and other stuff and cleaned my cpu up cause it was running slow, thx...............bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 1, 2010)

reading another thread after i posted this i found another member who has had the same problem of being redirected to spaceadv.com by BBQ Engineer   which was the other website i was redirected to yesterday, thx..............bob

....


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been shot to another site twice...from 2 different computers since the upgrade.  And i have only been on 3 times since then (been busy!).  And the second time it happened it locked my browser up...annoying.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2010)

I do apologize for the problems you are experiencing. We are looking into this and will hopefully have the problem corrected very soon.


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 1, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I do apologize for the problems you are experiencing. We are looking into this and will hopefully have the problem corrected very soon.


Thanks Jeff...


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah thx jeff, no biggy don't drop everything to get it done....just a heads up on what i have been seeing...........bob

....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Huddler did exactly what I expected.. they got in this morning saw the problem and jumped into action. I have to say that I am continuing to be impressed by their level of service to the site and their quick reactions to bugs and feedback.

I got an email early this morning letting me know that they have looked into the feedback and that we are only running ads from 2 different networks.. Google and Gourmet.

Since it's highly unlikely that our problem is coming from the Google ads, they have turned off the Gourmet ads and have committed to not turn them back on until the problem is completely resolved.

Hope this helps some of you feel a little better about things.. sure does me


----------

